

Show HN: A single app for notes, tasks and passwords - magikarp
https://bluenote.io

======
maxisnow
I only say these two thing to be helpful.

1) your cert isn't signed by a known cert issuer 2) your mobile zoom is pretty
wacky

only trying to be helpful.

